# Sting-proof suit?



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there a sting-proof suit made?..Yesterday I got stung thru my suit and clothes in a violent attack while working a hive. Must have had 100 or more stings...Now I feel like I've been whipped---draggy, and groggy. I am tird of this. Any pointers will be appreciated


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't say "sting proof" but I have had them pretty PO'd when trying to straighten some comb and my newbie clumsiness. I bought it for it's breeziness but it is supposed to be one of the best for preventing stings also, even if soaking wet. Honeymoon Apiaries


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll second the Ultrabreeze suit from Honeymooon apiaries. Then there is also the Golden Bee Products suit at goldenbeeproducts.com


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I LOVE my Ultrabreeze; I've cut out some seriously angry bees in it (brushing off veil to see, like a windshield wiper, for all the bees poking their stings at my eyes kind of angry) and gotten away with just a bunch of superficial pokes. Anything else that's robust enough to offer high protection is, IMO, dangerously hot.

That said, if your bees are that hot, requeening is a lot cheaper than a serious suit. And makes your bees fun to work again. You're in Africanized country so I'd consider some nice, gentle bees of known parentage: a hive tool test on your queen is in order if this has happened more'n once.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

Other than stingless bees; there is no such thing! However; a $5 Tyvek, painters overhalls comes real colse. Another However; if it is hot, you are going to melt!!
 I keep a pair for a HOT hive, then requeen or bye bye gals.
My $.02


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I just used my Ultra Beeze and literally had hundreds of unpleasant bees all over me. I thought it was excellent and did not have one bite. I can't tell you it is sting proof but it worked great for me. It is rather pricey but I like the fit and double cloth fabric.I had tried less expensive suit and it simply did not fit and did not give me the room to move and bend. The problem with ordering these suits is that it is expensive to return them.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I won't claim sting proof, but I have yet to get stung in my Ultrabreeze.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

I love my Ultra Breeze. No stings. I really think that the thickness of the 3 layers prevents them from getting their little butts close enough to the skin to sting. My wife has watched one try to sting me. But it just can't get through enough to connect with my skin.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The golden bee products and the ultra breeze I have never been stung THROUGH. But I have had them get up my pant leg or sting my hands. That's as sting proof as it gets...


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

There are 3 of us in the operation who started using golden bee products and the ultra breeze. Not one of us has bin stung through the jackets yet. just keep the smoker away. We run pollination with 12000 hives and are loading, unloading and working hunderds of hives at a time and sometimes they can really show you what they think of it, they get me in the hands or crawl up my pants legs but not through the suit. None of use has tried a full suit yet we all like the jackets we get into alot of bush and the such so you have to watch you don't catch it on anything so most use jackets and wear jeans to go thought brush.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

These folks claim to have a sting proof suit made for Japanese Hornets but at over $1,200.00 each they sting you in your wallet. 
http://www.7tak.co.jp/z_alf_hati.htm
My next suit/jacket will be an UltraBreeze.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Do a search on the forum for www.goldenbreeze.net or "ultra breeze" and "ultrabreeze"

There's been other threads on this topic. I'm a recent convert to the ultrabreeze, full-body suit. It is incredibly comfortable, "breezy," cool and definitely sting-proof. I've spent a good portion of the spring picking up hives blown over by tornadoes and incredible straight-line winds. It's been a very challenging spring! Despite the angry bees, I did not receive any stings.

I can't wait for two things:

First, I can't wait to start working those ornery hives. They are so productive I'd hate to lose those genetics by requeening.

Second, I can't wait to give my old bee suit to someone I don't like. It didn't work for me. I sweated so heavily the suit stuck to my skin and the bees would sting my like I had nothing on at all. I'd been better off wearing my winter overalls.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

"Second, I can't wait to give my old bee suit to someone I don't like. It didn't work for me. I sweated so heavily the suit stuck to my skin and the bees would sting my like I had nothing on at all. I'd been better off wearing my winter overalls."
That's a good quote...sounds like my situation....Thanks!
LtlWilli


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

This suit is working for this guy...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...309836049.3009.100001574400118&type=1&theater


----------

